# Save A Gato: Puerto Rico



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

My husband and I recently went on a trip to Puerto Rico for our two year wedding anniversary. While there, I learned about a wonderful program called Save A Gato. There are so many stray and feral cats in Old San Juan, but this organization is dedicated to Trapping, Neutering, and Releasing as many cats as possible (in addition to treating them for worms, fleas, and other ailments). The also have dedicated volunteers who feed some of the colonies in the city.

If you donate as little as $28 to this organization, that is enough to save the life of one cat who may be sick or in danger. You will give him or her a longer, happier life. The organization is on Facebook, but you can also visit them at http://www.saveagato.org/index.php.

I tried to attach a picture of me with a gato who I made friends with in Old San Juan, but it didn't work. He was a black kitty who reminded me of my own Binx. That was enough to make me want to help this small but important organization.

Please visit their site.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

I followed the link and read about the work they do. There are some lovely photos. I looked at some of the work they do in Rome as well. The stories are so touching it brought at tear to my eye. 

seashell


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Read thru the links also. It heartening to see other places doing tnr. Thanks for posting.


----------

